# Photon Vibe Question



## Mike Psych (Feb 6, 2019)

Does the 7173 bulb in the Vibe have polarity? It doesn’t look like it does, but I thought I should make sure. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Robert (Feb 6, 2019)

Nope, it's a mini incandescent "filament" bulb, so no polarity.


----------



## Mike Psych (Feb 6, 2019)

That’s what I thought, thanks.


----------



## Mike Psych (Feb 7, 2019)

Sorry, one more question, should I mount the photo receptors flush with the pcb, or angled up toward the bulb?


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2019)

You'll want to angle them towards the bulb.     Some folks put a cap over the LDRs/lamp  (some prefer matte black, others go with reflective).

I've never bothered with it myself.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Feb 7, 2019)

Robert said:


> You'll want to angle them towards the bulb.     Some folks put a cap over the LDRs/lamp  (some prefer matte black, others go with reflective).



Can you please ad this to the "additional information" of the PCB page or on the build docs.


----------



## Mike Psych (Feb 11, 2019)

Robert said:


> You'll want to angle them towards the bulb.     Some folks put a cap over the LDRs/lamp  (some prefer matte black, others go with reflective).
> 
> I've never bothered with it myself.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mike Psych (Feb 18, 2019)

I finished the Photon Vibe today, and it sounds great. What do the three trim pots do? When I take the back off the enclosure, there’s too much ambient light to hear changes. Rather than tweak away, I thought I’d ask. Do you have any recommended settings? Thanks, Mike


----------

